# Replacing the E-Classic fusion chamber



## ecrane99 (Jun 15, 2009)

Unfortunatley The E-Classic Fusion Chamber can't take the high temps.  This unit failed after only 4 months of normal operation.
-
-
My Stove:





-
-
Burn box proir to replacement




-
-
I use this "no damp" to keep things dry.




-
-
Remove gasket and sealant




-
-
I removed the reaction chamber brick to make it easier to wiggle the chamber free




-
-
Pull toward you and up




-
-
Stove without chamber




-
-
air feed




-
-
Chambers side by side




-
-
Defective chamber has rupture 




-
-
Rupture/Crack  (Caution... this picture is very graphic) 




-
-
Sheet metal became wavey due to the heat




-
-
Install new chamber




-
-
Install new chamber




-
-
Seal and install rope gasket,  then put the bricks back in.




-
-
-
-
-
I am making a list of names of eclassic owners that have this problem in hopes of convincing Cental Boiler to redesign this chamber with a stronger unit.  If you have a ruptured unit,  please send me you location and stove serial number to ecrane99@hotmail.com

So far CB is not taking enough responsibility. I need to build our case so they will listen and help us EClassic owners that dished out $10k for these units.   Thanks..


----------



## kuribo (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds like a class action suit in the making....


----------



## altheating (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like they sent you a replacement reaction chamber that is the same as the burned out one! No revision in design ?( thicker metal) I wondered why they called it a reaction chamber, I get it now, put in high temperatures and the metals reaction is to crack! I guess it is a reaction chamber after all. Are they going to send you a new tin box every four months when the new ones fail?


----------



## brad068 (Jun 17, 2009)

Like I said before. I can't believe with the size of CB they couldn't figure that out. You cannot place bare steel in a secondary burn path, even if its an 1" thick, it will get eaten away or stress crack.

Haven't they dissected fine European models and gathered some intel on how to build a secondary chamber? idiots!


----------



## altheating (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking at the Central Boiler web page the E Classic 2300 has a rated Btu output approximately the same as their 6048 thats 500,000 btus. How many homeowners need a half million btus per hour? Not many! That means that this beast must be in a non burn mode (non gasification) most of the time. Thats right, just setting there smouldering, just like the rest of the smoke dragons out there, but at double the cost. I would like to know if the people out there are pushing these E classics to produce the maximum heat or are most of them using only a small portion of the available heat. from what i'm seeing I would guess they are barely pushing the unit at all. Just think how many units would be burned out if they were pushing 500,000 btus through the reaction chamber every hour!  How many more units are burned out and the homeowner doesn't even know it? Central Boiler's only concern was to be the first to have a boiler that would meet the Vermont, Maine, New Hampshire and Massichuttes regulations, well they did it and now look at the problems created. 
They also offer a 175,000 btu gas duel fuel model. If, and only if you need a half million btu's per hour, why would you buy a boiler with a 175,000 btu duel fuel option? Just how efficient can that be? I certainly would look at the proven European design gasification units like Econoburn, Tarm or Eko in a size that will allow for true gasification to take palce. Better to buy proven instead of being a guinna pig!


----------



## stee6043 (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone considered adding a heat resistant material to the surface of the reaction chamber?  Perhaps a ceramic or high temp fabric (heat tape)?  Certainly this does not solve the problem or absolve CB of the warranty issue but I sure wouldn't want to keep replacing defective pieces with the same pieces.  I'd be tempted to try and keep the heat off those surfaces through some type of added material.

You could build your own "mold" and use some high temp cement similar to what is used for fire bricks.  This all might be a horrible idea, just thinking out loud.  Sorry for your luck at any rate.


----------



## Johnbull (Aug 9, 2009)

Sent a letter of notification to CB 2 months ago about the failure of my combustion chamber and crack near side air outlet. Have heard nothing nor has my local dealer who was also notified. What is happeing with other E Classic owners who discovered the defect? Heating season soon approaches and I continue to make my monthly loan payments. Anyone considering a class action suit on this consumer product?

Craig Ormsby
Martinsburg , PA


----------



## logjammed (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey  Craig,   I had experienced th cracking in the side outlets with some warping  of the reaction chamber.   My unit is currently back at CB, after calling dealer 3/4 of the way through the season i told them that there was some cracking. during spring cleaning I removed the fire brick and sent dealer pictures of said cracks and they called me back to say that they were going to pick up my unit, and they did just that. I am waiting to hear back from    CB and requested all the updates including side firebox changes. Did you call manufacturer directly and talk to service ?


----------



## ihookem (Aug 9, 2009)

I think they will do something if you keep on them. They won't sell stoves if the word gets out about poor service. Alheating has a point, why do they make a 500,000 btu stove? I looked into a cb 5036 but it is 250,000 btu and I need 64,000 @ -10 f.  I think they should make an OWB at 100k and make it a gassifier. I can't believe they make them even bigger.


----------



## logjammed (Aug 10, 2009)

CB does have the e-1400 . I don't know the output , but i looked at the unit when they picked up mine. there were three in the truck and they did have some design differences with the bypass door . that unit was listed on the epa list of boilers but not available until recently.


----------



## heaterman (Aug 10, 2009)

If CB is getting true gasification temps in the "reaction chamber" steel will not hold up. Period.
Gasification temps are high enough to make steel red hot or better. It will continue to crack, erode and fail in the same way no matter what they do.
Has anyone ever seen a true gasification boiler that didn't use ceramic or similar material in the secondary combustion chamber?


----------



## logjammed (Aug 13, 2009)

Talked to CB this afternoon   for an update and my furnace has been updated with new walls and they also told me I they have installed the new reaction chamber which has been refractory lined ??? the service guy i talked to said he has not even seen one yet, so it must be very recent changeover.


----------



## No Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Ours is having the same issue- heard there is talk of some sort of recall? Ours is one of the earliest made- have the newer ones changed? Looks like a melted mess of metal-
Will have my husband look at the pictures you posted!


----------



## altheating (Jul 1, 2010)

To those who have replaced the reaction chamber, what does the new reaction chamber look like after finishing the heating season with the new reaction chamber installed?


----------



## No Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Any updates? How is the fix working?


----------

